# Ohio parks eliminate trash cans, pickups



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

PWAYNESVILLE, Ohio -- Budget cuts mean at many state parks in Ohio it's now BYOB: bring your own bag, for trash. /Pimg src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/AWl5rQ649wg" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Next up is bring your own toilet paper or maybe you'll need a to bag it like you use for your dog...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

5 gallon bucket with small bagie. Bag, tie and get rid of it where your sUpposed too.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Duplicate post a week late. Hey they used my title too...BYOB


----------

